# good guides for building wooden things?



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to make something I can pull out and use, but I'd like a guide to follow. Especially if there's a practical way to make a pump track out of wood. I know people do it, but I'm thinking something I can stack up in the corner of my yard and "put away."

If not, then at least a good guide on ramp building. I just want something to jump off of while I'm at home.

Without any knowledge of this stuff, there's two things I can think that'd be convenient as far as building a ramp goes:

1.) something narrow. It doesn't need to be super wide if it's stand-alone.
2.) something that can easily be taken apart and propped up against the house for storage. I don't know how I'd do this one.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

mmik said:


> I want to make something I can pull out and use, but I'd like a guide to follow. Especially if there's a practical way to make a pump track out of wood. I know people do it, but I'm thinking something I can stack up in the corner of my yard and "put away."
> 
> If not, then at least a good guide on ramp building. I just want something to jump off of while I'm at home.
> 
> ...


well, what do you want to make? you could read through this forum to get ideas. this forum tends to be more bmx and skateboard oriented.
https://rampplans.org/forums/
if you want North Shore freeride stuff, check this forum. https://photos.nsmb.com/

this might seem like it's not quite relevant since it's about half-pipes and quarter-pipes . . . . but it does teach you a lot of basics about cutting a radius with plywood and using cross-bracing. you could definitely build pump track features like large rollers or berms with wood....

*THRASHER - 80's ramp plans 
*https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=485306

This has a good description about building a box jump. In bmx, a "box jump" means a tall launch and landing with a 'box' in the middle, essentially making a wood table top jump.

*wood transitions*
https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190499

*Radius for Wooden kicker!*
https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=116404

wood launches to dirt landing


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

the standard size/shape/radius of a contest-worthy launch...:


----------

